# New member.



## Deleted member 32980 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new, it's nice to find a forum again about MAs. Looking forward to chatting with all of you! See you around. (Details about me are in profile)


----------



## Takai (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome to MT. Why don't you drop by the Meet & Greet forum and give us a little background?


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Nov 29, 2014)

Alright I'll do that. (I looked for a new member forum but I didn't see one)
Thank you too!

Edit: I feel foolish saying this but I can't find it.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 29, 2014)

Nate, Go to the site forum top left button of main page. 6 threads down click on Meet and Greet. Welcome to. MT. Once in hit "start new thread" and post your info.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 29, 2014)

That's OK, we've redecorated and everybody's getting lost.  (Still waiting on the waiter to deliver my drink...)  Here's a link:
Meet & Greet


----------



## Takai (Nov 29, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> That's OK, we've redecorated and everybody's getting lost.  (Still waiting on the waiter to deliver my drink...)  Here's a link:
> Meet & Greet



Wait a minute....You found someone to take your order? No fair!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 29, 2014)

Takai said:


> Wait a minute....You found someone to take your order? No fair!


Being on staff does have it's advantages...

Even if someone keeps drinking all the rum.


----------



## Takai (Nov 29, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Being on staff does have it's advantages...
> 
> Even if someone keeps drinking all the rum.



Hmmm... I can't imagine who that would be?


----------



## donald1 (Nov 30, 2014)

yea... i don't know who it is either... it is quite the conundrum.......

welcome to martial talk nate  i too like weapon training, especialy weapon sparring


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome to MT. Interesting profile, sounds good but am confused by the 'retainer' bit, you hope to get a servant one day?


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard, brother. Nice to have you.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 
Don't let the nuts around here scare yo away.  Where a fun group most of the time and there is a world of knowledge to be had from some of our members


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

I completely agree with that  Nate I have had a very positive experience here. A little overwhelming at times and BJJ still confuses the hell out of me, but yeah, fun and more so


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. And wow I laughed many times just looking at the humor ou guys have. I think I'm gonna love it here! 

Taz3: a retainer is someone who carries on your beliefs and secrets ad stuff. Servants aren't my thing lol


----------



## jamesbrown1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Looking forward to have nice discussion with you new member..


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 4, 2014)

jamesbrown1 said:


> Looking forward to have nice discussion with you new member..


 Anytime


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Anytime



Military Strategy, that would make for an interesting thread *here*


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Thanks guys. And wow I laughed many times just looking at the humor ou guys have. I think I'm gonna love it here!
> 
> Taz3: a retainer is someone who carries on your beliefs and secrets ad stuff. Servants aren't my thing lol




Retainers are servants, I think you mean an adherent or proponent? Even upholder or sustainer at a push. could be more useful than a servant, they want paying whereas a disciple would follow you for free . You can shout 'peel me a grape' or better, 'fetch me a beer'.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyways, beers are terrible for the physical stat and the mental ability.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Anyways, beers are terrible for the physical stat and the mental ability.




Well no, the over indulgence of beer would be damaging but the contents of properly brewed beer are actually healthy and good for you.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 8, 2014)

Who does that anymore?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> Who does that anymore?



Who does what?


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 8, 2014)

The art of healthy beer  Lol


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> The art of healthy beer  Lol



Ah, we have hundreds of micro breweries all around the country brewing fantastic brews made from natural ingredients that are exceedingly good for you. A convivial drink with friends is a fantastic way to soothe bad moods and invigorate the spirit.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 8, 2014)

That's what they all say.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> That's what they all say.



Well if American beer is all like the stuff in cans they send over here...................


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> That's what they all say.



No I believe that was an English response. Heed it would be my polite response!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 8, 2014)

I came here for the free beer, but welcome none-the-less.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 8, 2014)

Point taken!


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 9, 2014)

...totally off track


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nate the foreverman said:


> ...totally off track



It's the new members bit there isn't really a 'track' other than we like you to feel welcome


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol I realized that after I posted. What do u do?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

'Do' as in what? Work, martial arts, life?


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry. 
All of the above.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2014)

I took early retirement last year, my background is on my profile


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Basically old, but ouch


----------



## donald1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> we like you to feel welcome


making menacing scary glares towards the new students


----------



## run404 (Mar 5, 2015)

hi there , im actually newbie here,  im studying animation and working on timeshare attorney business, feel free to ask something


----------



## Mephisto (Mar 5, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Well if American beer is all like the stuff in cans they send over here...................


God no! We've started to grow up over here, beers have really made progress in the past 15 or years. I prefer American micro brews and craft brews to most of the imports now (but not always ) I dont know how some people drink that macro brew swill, it's for college drinking and camping only.


----------



## Steve (Mar 5, 2015)

We,have great beer.  One of the few things we can thank jimmy carter for. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

